
Software Development is fucked up - mtkocak
https://medium.com/@mtkocak/software-development-is-fucked-up-a002b3435be8#.9w4x1oulm
======
chillacy
> You want to start to learn from a starter kit. here:
> [https://github.com/kriasoft/react-starter-
> kit](https://github.com/kriasoft/react-starter-kit)

Well, that was your first mistake.. The official react starter kit from
Facebook is a lot more basic: [https://facebook.github.io/react/docs/getting-
started.html](https://facebook.github.io/react/docs/getting-started.html)

Secondly, calm down, and maybe try to look around for better education
materials than rage against the machine, where the machine is {Facebook, Big
Tech, github/kriasoft}

This article is just a rant, first against tech company profits, then against
react, then against someone's bundle having too many libraries, then against
people who try to solve too many problems at once.

~~~
mtkocak
I agree. I think I was over angry when I was writing this.

